# YJ Sulong or Shengshou Aurora?



## Amaan (Sep 27, 2014)

Both are cheep cubes, but i would like to know what one is better, right now im leaning towards the aurora as i have used it before and know what i am getting, but would like to know other opinions

thanks


----------



## Randomno (Sep 27, 2014)

Not many speedsolvers have a Shengshou as their main 3x3. They seem to be better for beginners. Quite a few people use YJ cubes as a main (I've ordered a YuLong cos it sounds decent).


----------



## Amaan (Sep 27, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Not many speedsolvers have a Shengshou as their main 3x3. They seem to be better for beginners. Quite a few people use YJ cubes as a main (I've ordered a YuLong cos it sounds decent).



hmmm... any suggestions then, i currently have an aulong v2, and to be honest i wasn't to pleased, i found it to be sluggish, and didn't like the clicky/bumpy feeling, i was looking for more of a smooth and fast feeling, that doesn't require much to move a layer.

The aulong is usable, but personally not for me.


----------



## ensigndan (Sep 27, 2014)

I have used both, I'm rather new to speed solving though and My sulong is my main. I have it tight and it still feels too fast for me. I got a friend an aurora and it is nice but even on looser tensions it felt sluggish compared to my sulong and zhanchi. I like the sulong a lot more than the aurora, though they are both good.


----------



## typeman5 (Sep 27, 2014)

I like my aurora way better than my sulong. Its one of my main cubes


----------



## Zero (Sep 27, 2014)

Out of the two I prefer the Aurora due to my SuLong being sluggish. You could always spend some extra money on the YuLong but you would be sacrificing the smooth feeling.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Sep 27, 2014)

I much prefer the aurora also. It's very smooth. While not super fast I think it's faster than my yj's. It's been my favorite cube for a long time. I have two of them and they feel slightly different due to the way I have them lubed and tensioned so you can cater it to your liking


----------



## Amaan (Sep 27, 2014)

Okay, well I just ordered a yulong in hopes is better than my aulong v2.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 27, 2014)

Amaan said:


> Okay, well I just ordered a yulong in hopes is better than my aulong v2.



An AoLong V2 should be better than both of the suggestions, strange.


----------



## Amaan (Sep 27, 2014)

Randomno said:


> An AoLong V2 should be better than both of the suggestions, strange.


Hmm, well any suggestions for a fast uncontrollable cube? Might just cancel my order and go for aurora as I know I like the feeling of that cube.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Sep 27, 2014)

Honestly they are both great cubes, just keep your order and see what you think. If down the line you want to get the aurora, they are pretty inexpensive. I don't think you will be disappointed with your order, but just don't expect it to feel similar to the aurora. They are completely different feeling cubes, but it doesn't mean that you won't like them both. Since you have already tried the aurora, give the sulong a try. IMO


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 27, 2014)

Amaan said:


> Hmm, well any suggestions for a fast uncontrollable cube? Might just cancel my order and go for aurora as I know I like the feeling of that cube.


Weilong V2


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 27, 2014)

Shengshou Aurora FTW!


----------



## kubisto (Sep 28, 2014)

I love my YuLong, I highly recommend it. It's my main. If you want something even faster and possibly uncontrollable, maybe try a WeiLong V2. But the YuLong is plenty fast.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 29, 2014)

My SuLong is rather gummy, which I don't prefer. My Aurora, on the other hand, is easy to control and easy to spam on.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 29, 2014)

YJ because the product is cheap but the plastic they use is really nice


----------

